# water flow alarm



## vanhalendavid (Feb 24, 2011)

looking for an inline water flow sensor, hardwired w/ battery back-up that i can hook 2 or 3 audible/visual alarm units to (one for each floor) to alert me when my basement toilet flapper sticks open. Upper floor plumbing you can usually hear draining but this drains into the cement floor and occupant left the area immediately. I could get fancy and alert me with e-mail or text message on my cell phone but maybe that could be an add-on for later. Or maybe it could be integrated with a valve to shut off the water, which ever is cheaper, i'm struggling to get by now.   thanks.   (1/2" copper pipe service)


----------



## Redwood (Feb 24, 2011)

Why not fix the basement toilet flapper so it works right?

Everyday billions and billions of flushes occur without the flapper sticking open.
Why is that your sticks open enough times that you are concerned about it.

Fixing the toilet is easier and less expensive than your idea of a cure that is why what you are thinking about isn't commonly available...

Whoever invented such a product would join the starving inventors club.

Why don't you describe the flapper and how it is hanging up or post a picture of the installation?


----------



## joecaption (Feb 24, 2011)

A new $10.00 Fluid Master flush valve would be a whole lot cheaper.
I'm 58 years old and have owned at least 4 houses and have built another 100 or so and never once have I seen a flapper flood a basement or house . So more then likly this was a one time event. So change the valve to a new  more modern one and worry about something else.


----------



## thetoolman (Mar 14, 2011)

vanhalendavid said:


> looking for an inline water flow sensor, hardwired w/ battery back-up that i can hook 2 or 3 audible/visual alarm units to (one for each floor) to alert me when my basement toilet flapper sticks open. Upper floor plumbing you can usually hear draining but this drains into the cement floor and occupant left the area immediately. I could get fancy and alert me with e-mail or text message on my cell phone but maybe that could be an add-on for later. Or maybe it could be integrated with a valve to shut off the water, which ever is cheaper, i'm struggling to get by now.   thanks.   (1/2" copper pipe service)


This may be a more appropriate answer to this kind of problem.  How about closing the valve when not in the basement.  In fact, why not use a valve wrench to be sure that valve is closed?


----------



## Redwood (Mar 15, 2011)

thetoolman said:


> This may be a more appropriate answer to this kind of problem.  How about closing the valve when not in the basement.  In fact, why not use a valve wrench to be sure that valve is closed?



Now that is something I never used...

Prolly never will either...


----------

